# urtwn0 wi-fi ROM issue



## aonishenko (May 10, 2017)

Hi!

When loading FreeBSD with wifi attached I recieve 

```
urtwn0: <vendor 0x0bda product 0x8178, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 5> on usbus0
urtwn0: could not read efuse byte at address 0x1
urtwn0: urtwn_efuse_read: error while reading ROM
urtwn0: urtwn_attach: cannot read rom, error 60
device_attach: urtwn0 attach returned 6
```

kernle compiled with urtwn, wlan, firmware support. 
What may be wrong?


----------

